# swamp people: t rex episode



## realitycheck (May 22, 2011)

Did anyone notice in this episode when they pulled t Rex in the boat that there was a tag already in the tail of the alligator? Like it had been killed before somewhere else. I also when they were wrestling the harper in the line the head was like half the size of the one they put in the boat.


----------



## NYH1 (May 22, 2011)

I didn't notice it was already tagged. It did seem, as it most often does, a lot bigger in the boat then it did when they were trying to shoot it. I really like the show though, haven't missed an episode yet, Troys my favorite. I liked the guy last year that also made boats, he was heck of a fabricator/craftsman. The characters are a little unique to say the least. Using a .22 LR or .22 Mag. to shoot a alligator takes some SERIOUS [email protected]!!s. Personally, I'd use a 12 ga. with buckshot, guess I wouldn't make much money on hides lol. Using a 22 is CRAZY!


----------



## realitycheck (May 23, 2011)

NYH1 said:


> I didn't notice it was already tagged. It did seem, as it most often does, a lot bigger in the boat then it did when they were trying to shoot it. I really like the show though, haven't missed an episode yet, Troys my favorite. I liked the guy last year that also made boats, he was heck of a fabricator/craftsman. The characters are a little unique to say the least. Using a .22 LR or .22 Mag. to shoot a alligator takes some SERIOUS [email protected]!!s. Personally, I'd use a 12 ga. with buckshot, guess I wouldn't make much money on hides lol. Using a 22 is CRAZY!


 
I really enjoy the show too. Watched all of them. Just something I noticed. Troy is a cool guy. 
The guy making the boats was that Willy's dad? Junior I think.


----------



## Big_Al (May 24, 2011)

They sure seem to have a lot of gun related issues, not bringing ammo, not loading the guns, guns with no sights, sights are not sighted in, misfires, misses etc. If a person is doing this for a living I would think they would be more "aware" of whats going on with their weapons. I had to laugh during the last episode when the kid got the pistol from the buyer and said it had more power because of the short barrel. I got a kick out of the 2 old swamp rats hunting rabbits with a 50 cal muzzleloader, rabbits must grow big in the swamp.


----------



## NYH1 (Jun 13, 2011)

realitycheck said:


> I really enjoy the show too. Watched all of them. Just something I noticed. Troy is a cool guy.
> The guy making the boats was that Willy's dad? Junior I think.


I did a search. The guy that made the boats was Mike Kliebert. Last season he taught his son T-Mike how to hunt/fish for gator's. They're not on this season. I think Bruce Mitchell, the guy that wears the overalls is his brother in law.


----------



## realitycheck (Jun 13, 2011)

That's right I do remember the name t mike now. I think your right about Bruce I remember them working together a little bit.


----------



## Dennis Gauge (Jun 16, 2011)

You gotta remember that the editors don't know diddley about what they're watching, so they piece together whatever footage fits the story they producer wants to tell.

"So-and-so shoots the giant 14-foot T-rex gator" so they pick a shot of them shooting a gator.

Do you really think the cameraman jumps in the water when they're wrestling a 14-footer to get a "gator's eye" view of the action? 

They shoot a lot of "B-roll" recreating scenes to fill in for when the cameraman doesn't get a good shot of the action. Them rolling the already-tagged gator into the boat was some of that B-roll. Something happened that the cameras didn't get the shot of them rolling the gator in, so they flopped it back into the water and did it again for the cameras.

There's a LOT of action that gets missed by the cameramen because it's so wild and unpredictable out there.

Keep watching. You'll see a LOT of gators changing size and shape from when they're caught on the line, to when they're wrestling with them, to when they're shot, to when they're loaded.

It's not that it's faked or didn't happen. Maybe it is, but more likely it's just bad editing, or lack of footage.


----------



## SwampMaster (Jun 16, 2011)

*T-rex*

Hey i noticed the tagged tail also, According to Troy they shot and tagged him in the water and did not intend to pull him into that little boat but the show really pushed him to bring it into the boat so he did....

I wrote about this on my Blog Swamp People: T-Rex

And Found this article about t-rex from troy Troy Landry, Alligator hunter and &ldquo;Swamp Man&rdquo; - New Orleans Magazine - May 2011 - New Orleans, LA

For more swamp people info check my Blog Swamp People


----------



## HTownBaby (Sep 5, 2022)

realitycheck said:


> Did anyone notice in this episode when they pulled t Rex in the boat that there was a tag already in the tail of the alligator? Like it had been killed before somewhere else. I also when they were wrestling the harper in the line the head was like half the size of the one they put in the boat.


My Mom and I were just watching this episode and she said, “Wait a minute. Is that gator tagged?” (So we rewinded it and sure enough, it was)! But I kept saying, Troy was doing more tussling and shaking the boat, than the gator was


----------

